

Ask HN: How to place Amazon.com orders from code? - gg1

How would you go about programmatically buying from Amazon?
======
personalcompute
They don't appear to have an API unfortunately, so you'll probably have to
emulate a full web browser user, establishing http connection, logging in,
taking account of the security tokens you get, etc.

